# Can Wyndham points owners really get reservations at Worldmark resorts?



## scottmindib (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I just bought a resale points package of Wyndham FSP points and was wondering if, in reality, we really can book a reservation at Worldmark resorts.  Is it possible or impossible to do?  If you think it is realistically possible then how far out can we book at Worldmark resorts? Also,  do we call Wyndham reservations to book at Worldmark properties?  Thanks so much for your help as I am trying to get this stuff down.

Scott


----------



## bnoble (Oct 19, 2008)

Close to impossible---very few units are available in cross-system inventory, and I don't know of anyone who knows when those few units typically show up.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope, if you want to book WorldMark resorts, you should buy a WorldMark account.  Or, you can trade your Wyndham points with a WorldMark owner.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 19, 2008)

scottmindib said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just bought a resale points package of Wyndham FSP points and was wondering if, in reality, we really can book a reservation at Worldmark resorts.  Is it possible or impossible to do?  If you think it is realistically possible then how far out can we book at Worldmark resorts? Also,  do we call Wyndham reservations to book at Worldmark properties?  Thanks so much for your help as I am trying to get this stuff down.
> 
> Scott



I can answer from the WM side....I booked Wyndham resort 9 months out (Waikiki). They usually load on Fridays but not every week.

I BELIEVE you can book WM resorts available to Wyndham 11 months out but not 100% sure...check with your Wyndham reservations center to be exact. They should be able to answer all your questions or put you in touch with someone who can 
There are several resorts that have exchanged anywhere from 2 to 4 units at specific locations.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been able to book at some of the Woldmark resorts...I am generally not that picky, but its mostly off-season time that's available and no whole weeks.

Right now I see availability that I can book through Wyndham's website at:

These are the only ones I saw online with availability and the 1st available dates for 3 night stays are in the months below...

WorldMark Bass Lake - JAN
WorldMark Canmore-Banff - APR
WorldMark Cascade Lodge - NOV
WorldMark Lake of the Ozarks -JAN
WorldMark Oceanside Harbor - APR
WorldMark Steamboat - OCT/NOV
WorldMark Rancho Vistoso - NOV
WorldMark The Canadian - JAN/FEB


----------



## ausman (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian (bnoble) has it, and explained.

Worldmark typically exchanges 2 units a week of their resorts listed in the Wyndham Directory and WYN/FF does the same for selected resorts.

The issue is there is some randomness as to when those deposits occur. 

You would need to call every day at times to obtain one. 

Thus there is the scarcity factor and the timing as to when placed into inventory. For an average user like me I'll never see one in my lifetime.

Again you need to join www.WyndhamOwners.org.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 21, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I have been able to book at some of the Woldmark resorts...I am generally not that picky, but its mostly off-season time that's available and no whole weeks.
> 
> Right now I see availability that I can book through Wyndham's website at:
> 
> ...




Did you have to call all the time for these as the previous poster basham suggested in order to see these with your Wyndham timeshare????  Can you not look online like WM owners can?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 22, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Did you have to call all the time for these as the previous poster basham suggested in order to see these with your Wyndham timeshare????  Can you not look online like WM owners can?



You can see them on-line now.

However, if my memory severs me right, I believe they have very complex inventory system, so not all the available unit immediatedly show up on line.  On these situation, you have to call VC to get them

You can use the on-line as reference to figure the inventory load time, and call one month before the estimate load time, just in case they load it and only VC can get it.

With the way they upgrade their computer system, maybe we will see better inventory management system in the pretty soon future so we don't have to do this kind of stuff.

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn (Oct 24, 2008)

These were found online, and I could book them on the spot that day...


----------



## roadsister (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you...I thought you didn't have to call all the time and would be able to look and book online.


----------

